# Arrrgh! Snow



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I had been looking for a variety of chayotes grown in the New Orleans area (they are called Mirlitons there) ever since 2005. Hurricane Katrina probably destroyed 75% or more of the local crop and seed fruit. They are finally making a good comeback, and this past December I was finally able to obtain 5 seed fruit. 

Our average last frost date, here in north Arkansas, is April 15 (well after the normal planting time in New Orleans), but I waited until a warm spell during the end of the month. The night before last we had the first May snow in recorded history. Even though the plants were covered, they are not looking as if they are going to survive. 

I want my mirlitons! vract: Where is global warming when you need it?!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> I want my mirlitons! vract: Where is global warming when you need it?!


Up Algore's wazoo.

Maybe the little guys will surprise you and pull through - even if only a few do survive, you'll know you have the strongest plants from which to gather seed next year.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

KOxxx what are Chayotes?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

they are a light green fruit. you boil and then cut in half. remove the seed scoop out the "meat" and add bread crumbs and seasonings to taste. the flavor is very light and much like a scalloped squash. the vine they grow on reproduces about 10-20 fruit the first year, about 30 the next and can give you well over 50 after that. they last about 5 to7 years. if you get them, plant them in threes. plant them on the high side as they do not like to be wet when first stating out. in New Orleans, they tend to plant them during holy week.

try www.Mirlitons.org


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

stayingthegame: thankyou I'v never heard of it, I'm going to try it


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's an old photo of my daughter and some freshly picked Mirlitons (chayotes).


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

thankyou sir, your daughter is beautiful


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

The cold and snow IS caused by global warming. At least that's what they say.:nuts: Spring is a long time coming up here this year. I feel your pain.


----------

